# 5 Poops, Too Much??



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

That seems like alot to me. Sadie poops once in the morning and once in the evening. When she was a pup she'd poop in the afternoon also. She gets about 2.5-3 cups a food a day.


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

My dad's 9 year old lab poops twice a day. Sometimes three times if she needs it. She gets 1 cup of food in the morning and 1 at night, but Dad also spoils her with treats.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Riley usually poops 1-2 times a day. If we are out hiking sometimes that makes him go more. He eats 2 cups of Solid Gold Wolf King.
5 times a day does seem kind of excessive. It seems like the food is going right through him.


----------



## Chelsea10 (Aug 6, 2010)

Chelsea is also just over a year old and she will go 3-5 times per day depending on how much outside exercise she is given. I would say that the firmness matches your Riley...so whether that is normal or not, I'm not sure but I'll follow the thread as well. She has also never had an accident and if she is not given the opportunity, she goes less but seems to think that when she is outside for any extended period of time that she should go??


----------



## Chelsea10 (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry, I meant "your Finley"


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

My Oakley 5 months old goes 5 times a day without fail, sometimes 6..all firm/normal unless he is swimming its looser. but yes every day its 5 times a day..vet says he is fine as long as not diarreaha. i had him on Fromm's and he was going 8 times a day. now on Wellness LBP. maybe it is an intolerance i dont know. but 5 times seems much to me as well. He goes 6am before breakfast, 8 am, 2pm, 5pm and around 8pm. if he doesnt go at 8 pm after dinner he will definately go between the 8am and 2pm! but he will go 5 times


----------



## kekee726 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow! 8 times a day - I certainly won't be switching to Fromm's. Lol!

Chelsea10, you describe Finley exactly. When in the house, he never comes to me anxious to go out, but when we're out walking, it's like "Ok, I'm walking - time to poop!"


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

My foster pup (not a golden!) at 4 months of age was pooping 8 times a day on 2.5 cups a day of Timberwolf. Poops were formed but 8 times a day seemed like WAY too much to me. Then I read that pups are supposed to poop as many times as they are fed + 1. So if fed 3 times a day, they should poop 4 times. 

Due to unavailability of the food, I switched to Acana Grasslands (grain-free) and now he only poops 3-4 times a day. Bigger poops, sometimes a little softer, but I'll take that over 8 poops a day. 

Ranger used to poop 3 - 4 times a day when he was getting 2 cups of Orijen or Evo. Since switching to raw, he poops 1-2 times a day and only little 2-3 little golf-ball sized turds at a time. Plus, they don't smell and disintegrate quickly. Scout's poop I can find in the backyard just by the smell!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

kekee726 said:


> Wow! 8 times a day - I certainly won't be switching to Fromm's. Lol!
> 
> Chelsea10, you describe Finley exactly. When in the house, he never comes to me anxious to go out, but when we're out walking, it's like "Ok, I'm walking - time to poop!"


 Exactly he will hold it 10 hours over nite and doesnt bug me to go outside but when he is outside its poo time!!. he has only gone 2 times today so far 6:45am and 1:30pm. i am a stay at home mom so i think if he had a set schedule it would be less poops. he just went out and peed only so i will keep him in til 5pm now i hope!! think they are just poopers


----------

